# Macro de Geada + Floco de Neve



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Curtam esta Macro que está no spaweather de um floco de neve pousado sobre geada


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Jan 2007 às 08:22)

simplesmente fantastico...  

vou ver se trago as minhas macros de pipkrakes...


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2007 às 10:44)

Gosto muito deste tipo de fotos.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Boa foto

Pena estar um bocadinho escuro, mas se fosse tirada com flash nao se devia ver nada...


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Não era escuro que querias dizer, mas denso. Com flash não vias népia, queimava a imagem...

Vê lá se era isto que querias ver:


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Luis França disse:


> Não era escuro que querias dizer, mas denso. Com flash não vias népia, queimava a imagem...
> 
> Vê lá se era isto que querias ver:


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

Luis França disse:


> Não era escuro que querias dizer, mas denso. Com flash não vias népia, queimava a imagem...
> 
> Vê lá se era isto que querias ver:



linda foto muitos parabéns não é facil conseguir uma foto tao nitida em macro  
podes postar a foto numa resolução maior pois ficava a matar no meu desktop se não te importares claro


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2007 às 18:59)

> linda foto muitos parabéns não é facil conseguir uma foto tao nitida em macro
> podes postar a foto numa resolução maior pois ficava a matar no meu desktop se não te importares claro



Atenção que não fui eu que tirei a foto; só lhe dei um "jeito"...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Jan 2007 às 19:10)

Luis permite-me postar esta sem ruído digital!  

Agora o pessoal é só escolher, atenção que eu sou completamente amador na arte fotográfica, aliás nem amador sou... falo com eles!  





Já agora para quem gosta deste tipo de fotos de flocos de neve, aqi lhes deixo este site que tme bastantes: http://www.snowcrystals.com/


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Tens razão, Kim, esqueci-me do ruído ...   mas, como sempre, estás atento a estas coisas e resolveste o assunto!


----------

